# Samsung HLT6187SAX 61" Slim LED Engine 1080p DLP HDTV or what?



## Sonnie

I may end up having to take my wife to Best Buy more often... :whistling: She was all about getting another big screen for our great room... along with some speakers so she can turn up the volume when listening to her music channels. 

Currently we have a Toshiba 65" 65HDX82 that we purchase about 12/10/02 with a 5 year extended warranty that just ran out. Definitely time for a new set. :bigsmile:

So... I am in the market for a new big screen. I've been eyeballing plasmas, but they are just plain to expensive since we (especially my wife) cannot live with anything less than a 60" model. So... it appears the DLPs are what we can most easily afford. I wasn't too fond of DLPs to start with because of having to replace the bulb every few years and the possibility of the rainbow effect. However, now the new LED light engine models apparently solve the bulb replacement issue and eliminate the color wheel, therefore the chances of rainbow effect should be minimal if any.

Currently we are considering the Samsung HLT6187SAX 61" Slim LED Engine 1080p DLP HDTV at about $2,000 delivered from the Shack Electronics Store.










1920 x 1080P Resolution
Revolutionary LED light engine
10,000:1 Contrast Ratio
Slim Bezel, Slim Depth Cabinet
3D HD Ready
Enjoy more picture and less frame with Samsung's HL-T6187S DLP HDTV. The piano black bezel is just 0.6-inches wide; the set's slim depth lets it fit where others won't. The energy-efficient 61-inch screen features a powerful, long-lasting LED light engine that turns on almost instantly. Full HD 1080p resolution and Samsung Cinema Smooth(TM) technology deliver a wide range of brilliant colors, with bright images and crisp definition. The blackest blacks, brightest whites and nuanced tones are yours with a 10,000:1 dynamic contrast ratio. Hidden speakers deliver clear, robust SRS TruSurround XT(TM) sound. 

Integrated HDTV Tuner with the addition of a suitable UHF/VHF antenna delivers the world of free off-air DTV and HDTV local broadcast channels. An additional QAM tuner decodes unscrambled digital cable signals. 

Cinema Smooth(TM) Light Engine - Samsung is the worldwide leader in creating light engines that harness DLP HDTV technology from Texas Instruments. Samsung`s Cinema Smooth light engine brings together the right optics, electronic circuitry and replaceable light source to create a brilliant picture that`s more lifelike and much closer to film. Now in its sixth year of evolution, Samsung`s Cinema Smooth light engine delivers crisp, 1080p High Definition resolution with high contrast and brightness, defined edges and sharp detail. 

LED (Light Emitting Diode) for modern color realization - LED replaces arc lamp & color wheel and realizes beautiful color...

 LED will last the life of the TV (No lamp to change)
 Samsung LED DLP TVs eliminate the need to replace the consumable lamps every few years, and thus have less impact on the environment and on one`s wallet.
 Ultra-Wide Color Gamut exceeds NTSC defined color space
 More energy efficient than similar sized flat panel displays
 Ultra quiet (no color wheel noise)
 Next Generation DLP Chips from Texas Instruments - Samsung employs a Texas Instruments DLP chip that is comprised of millions of microscopic mirrors. The DLP chip is faster than any other HDTV technology, with the mirrors switching on & off 15,000 times a second to deliver a razor-sharp picture for fast moving images. When combined with Samsung`s new Cinema Smooth light engine, the result is a crisp, bright picture with deep, rich colors that`s closer to film. 

Samsung`s DNIe(TM) - Digital Natural Image Engine - Samsung`s exclusive Digital Natural Image engine makes the sharpest and clearest images possible, regardless of the profile of input signals. Five image processors and a six-times density enhancer ensure the best picture from any source. Now in its sixth generation (since 2002), DNIe guarantees the truest colors and highest contrast, while virtually eliminating digital artifacts. 

My Color Control - You can get the pink tones, the green of the grass and the blue of the sky just the way you like, without affecting the other colors on the screen. The three major colors can be adjusted to perfectly fit your taste. Self expression meets display perfection. 

Cinema Mode - Samsung`s Cinema Mode lets you see colors the way the director intended, by matching them more closely to production standards. This creates more accurate colors and natural skin tones when viewing Hollywood movies on your TV—the perfect setting when enjoying movies with the lights off. 

Cinema Smooth(TM) Film Mode 3:2 Pull Down - Powered by Samsung`s Cinema Smooth technology, 3:2 Pull Down corrects for the artificial frames created when films are converted to DVDs. The result is a clearer image without the subtle motion artifacts caused by 24-to-30 frames per second video conversion. 

Picture Format Size Adjustment - Enjoy all your 4:3 aspect-ratio programming in smooth, wide-screen without black bars. Four pre-set aspect ratio modes—Normal, Wide, Zoom 1 and Zoom 2—stretch your image to fill the screen naturally. 

Energy Efficient - Samsung DLP TVs are more energy efficient than many flat panel TVs, resulting in significant utility savings over the life of the TV. 

Color Temperature Adjustments - Cool1, Cool2, Normal, Warm1, Warm2 selectable with on-screen display. 

3D Comb Filter dramatically reduces edge image artifacts while improving transition detail. 

Previous Channel returns to the previously viewed channel at the push of a button. 

Game Mode enhances dark areas, sharpens the picture, speeds up the image processing response and enhances the sounds of your games. Picture and sound quality optimized for the special needs of gaming systems at the touch of a button. 

Closed Caption displays dialog that can be read along with encoded broadcast TV programs and pre-recorded videos. 

Non Volatile Memory preserves audio, video and menu settings during power outages. 

Auto Volume Leveler keeps audio volume consistent during channel changing to minimize static sound bursts. 


Discrete IR Codes - This set is equipped with discrete IR codes for use with an optional macro/programmable remote (see owners manual for details).

Universal Remote Control permits control of the TV, DVD, VCR and a Tuner/Receiver. 

HDMI (High-Definition Multimedia Interface) addresses both pure digital audio and video performance and simplifies connections from the new generation set-top boxes, HD game consoles, HD Blu-ray(TM) and DVD players by reducing cable connections to one cable and plug. 

DTV and DVD Compatible Connect your DVD and DTV sources with two smart component video (Y/Pb/Pr) inputs that accept 480p/720p/1080i/1080p signals.


----------



## Sonnie

So what do you guys think... are there better options for $2,000?


----------



## tonyvdb

Without going the projector route that sounds like a great unit. I was wondering when we were going to see LEDs implemented in this sort of way. Its good to see. One thing also not mentioned is that the power draw of this set would be substantially less because of the LEDs.


----------



## mrstampe

Sonnie said:


> However, now the new LED light engine models apparently solve the bulb replacement issue and eliminate the color wheel, therefore the chances of rainbow effect should be minimal if any.


Is the LED light engine a proprietary Samsung technology, or is this the marker of the next generation in DLPs? If this has done away with color wheels, bulb problems and rainbowing, it sounds like a DLP without an LED light engine is somewhat obsolete. Is that correct thinking?


----------



## Sonnie

I believe it belongs to Samsung. They introduced it in 2006, but I haven't heard much about it up until recently. The LED is what really sold me on this unit, which I ordered today.


----------



## cynical2

Congrats on your purchase, Sonnie!

Over the next 6-9 months, I'll also replace my family room TV for a similar (60+") model. The new Sony SXRD 60A3000 has gotten rave reviews. By chance, did they have that model in the store so you could compare it to the LED engine Samsung model that you ended up going with? If so, what were your impressions?

Of course, the Sammy has a big advantage from the standpoint of lamp replacement, but I'm curious about the image quality of that unit vs SXRD...if the picture quality is comparable, it seems like a no-brainer.

Congrats again! 
Jim


----------



## Sonnie

Unfortunately we did not see either in the store, but I have read elsewhere that the Sammy looks better than the SXRD... this from several users. However, I cannot confirm this personally. :dontknow:


----------



## smoov1444

cynical2 said:


> Congrats on your purchase, Sonnie!
> 
> Over the next 6-9 months, I'll also replace my family room TV for a similar (60+") model. The new Sony SXRD 60A3000 has gotten rave reviews. By chance, did they have that model in the store so you could compare it to the LED engine Samsung model that you ended up going with? If so, what were your impressions?
> 
> Of course, the Sammy has a big advantage from the standpoint of lamp replacement, but I'm curious about the image quality of that unit vs SXRD...if the picture quality is comparable, it seems like a no-brainer.
> 
> Congrats again!
> Jim


Took delivery on my 2nd Samsung Dlp this past week and I must say at this point I am very happy with my purchase. My 1st Samsung was The HLS-6776W. Contrary to another report my set was sharp and crisp right out of the box. Although, I did have to reduce the brightness a bit. When they deliver those sets, the brightness is turned up to 100% and I suppose some would like it bright like that but my preference was to turn it down.My 2nd set was a 61 Samsung. Now at the point of purchase they did have The Sony SXRD and The 61" Samsung side by side and I had good opportunity to A/B them. At first glance I thought the Sony edged the Samsung out, but then they put the Blu-ray player to the Samsung and WHOW!!! it was very little to compare.

I did conclude however, The Blu-ray player maybe a bit better than HD, but Blu-ray (at least at this point) maybe cost prohibitive for many prospective buyers. A lady was standing by me as I was auditioning these two sets ( The Sony and The Samsung), and listened at all the questions I asked the sales dude, and when I took delivery she did too...a total stranger. She told me I asked all the questions she couldn't think to ask. So the salesguy did alright that day. It took me almost a month to get to the point of purchase, because I looked at quite few sets before I really decided.

One other thing, I had a Samsung sales Rep tell me the pictures on The Dlp's fade when you sit to the side...well, I certainly have not had that experience. Matter fact, when the screen is large enough and the picture sharp enough, that observation from some becomes a none factor.....IMHOP.

The only set that comes close to the Samsung is the 73" Mitsubishi.These two were more neck and neck than The Sony and Samsung, but the thing that bothered me about the Mits was that new color they added....Magenta. All the sets in Bestbuy were tweeked and showing nicely, but The Salesman and I agreed (and this was with a high quality source on both)......the reds bleed. My next acquisition (if The Lord so wills it) will be a Dlp front Projector with a 10' or 12' screen. Happy viewing to all.


----------



## Sonnie

Thanks for the report and experience Jay. My wife and I admired the 73" Mits as well.


----------



## Captain Crunch

You know out of all the DLP's Iv seen I like the Sammy and Mit's by far the best.....
Bang for buck I'd go for either of those over the SONY any day
My buddy has the 73 MIT's and I have the 65 myself.......nothing but good things to say about them .:nerd::nerd:


----------



## cynical2

Thanks for the info Jay, Sonnie, and Jeff. Been traveling for the Holidays and am just now checking back in to this thread. Your input is definitely making me think about going with the Sammy next instead of the Sony. I need to get my rear end down to a decent local video store (read smaller store, where the reps understand the equipment and know how to calibrate their showroom TVs)...and do some side-by-side comparisons.

If I see image quality from the Sammy that's on par with the Sony, it becomes a no-brainer given the lower operating costs of the Sammy (no bulb replacements, etc)

From the standpoint of personal preference, I'd rather have:
A TV with outstanding clarity/sharpness and "good" color reproduction

than
A TV with outstanding color reproduction and "good" clarity/sharpness.

Does my personal preference push me in one direction vs another (between Sammy LED, Sony, and Mitsu?

Thanks again for any input!
Jim

PS...Sonnie, I know you opened the door in your 1st post to discuss comparison of manufacturers/models...but let me know if I'm straying OT.


----------



## bluejay

Congratulations Sonnie :jump:

Santa has been good to you. I just started reading up on these DLP rear projection type sets today. I had not realized how much they have changed in the last 5 years or so. The Samsung you are getting is what I want now. :surrender:


----------



## cynical2

Sonnie et al

Any comments on off-axis and ambient light performance?

I have a Pioneer Elite CRT RPTV in my family room now, and it sucks off-axis and in ambient light.

How would this set do in an environment with a good amount of ambient light (sunlight during the day, moderate incandescent lighting at night)? Also, some of the seating is as much as 45 degrees off-axis...

Is this is a good option for me, or do I need to give up the hope of an LED DLP and focus on plasmas?


----------



## Sonnie

I should be able to let you know next weekend if all goes well. We have windows all across the back wall of our great room, so we get lots of sunlight during the day. Then we use 9 incandescent lights (8 dimming). A couple of our seats are right at 45+ off axis.


----------



## cynical2

Sonnie said:


> I should be able to let you know next weekend if all goes well. We have windows all across the back wall of our great room, so we get lots of sunlight during the day. Then we use 9 incandescent lights (8 dimming). A couple of our seats are right at 45+ off axis.


Awesome, thanks Sonnie!

Your situation sounds exactly like mine, so I can learn a lot about the set from you. 

Ours is also a great room with windows across the back wall (2-story), and we have 6 canned incandescents that we have on during the evening.

Thanks in advance! I'll bump the thread in about 10 days if you haven't posted your findings at that point.


----------



## MrPorterhouse

I've gotten out of the loop since buying my Hitachi CRT RPTV back in 2004. Back then I went with the rock solid CRT technology, which still can't be beat for resolution and black levels(with light controlled conditions). This technology is beastly huge and that just isn't going to cut it. I would think all RPTVs (DLP/LCD/whatever) will be phased out or minimized. The focus is thin because it has a more modern look. Even if you aren't going to wall mount it, it looks sleek sitting on a stand. Of course, for budget reasons, the thicker, deeper sets are cheaper and will pack a better value. That LED Sammy looks interesting. I'm curious as to your thoughts, Sonnie.


----------



## Sonnie

First observations...

Absolutely no problems with ambient lighting or even bright lighting for that matter, at least not for me. One thing I like is our old Toshy reflected light off the screen, the Sammy does not. 

Off axis viewing at 45 degrees is fine... but any more than that I start to see issues.  The edge seat on our couch/sofa is probably at 35 degrees and I wouldn't want to sit there for a movie. It's not unbearable, but about half the screen starts to dim.

Out of the box it was set on Dynamic, which while the wife seems to like it, is a bit much. Things are just way over exaggerated. I set it to Movie and Warm1 and all seems fairly well. I personally don't think it needs any color calibration, but I plan to check it as soon as I get a chance to connect a DVD player. Right now all of my observations are with Dish Networks SD and HD content.

I will say there appears to be some improvement on SD, but it is still what I consider lacking. SD on satellite has never looked that good to me. Some channels are better than others, but on a big screen, the flaws are more evident.

HD looks stunning in most instances. There is much more depth and clarity to the image on the Sammy over the old Toshy. Football games are awesome... even more 3-D like. 

Blacks look fine to me, but I may not know what I'm looking at. They don't look washed out to me and shadow detail appears good.

On some HD programs I notice some fuzziness or graininess or something... I'm not really sure exactly what it would be called. It is not noticeable all the time, but occasionally it looks like a fuzzy or grainy motion outline around objects... the smaller the object the worse it appears. It's not what I call ghosting. I don't recall seeing this on the Toshy. The contrast may be set too high... maybe AVIA will tell me more on this.

The sound is horrible... about the worst I've experienced in a display. The Toshy is much better. I did just order a cheap receiver and speaker system, so hopefully that will no longer be an issue pretty soon.

This is definitely an improvement over the Toshy, but not what I would call leaps better... at least not yet. Some minor calibration may take it there. It takes up a whole lot less room, which is nice.


----------



## mrstampe

Sonny, congrats on the new TV! I'm still trying to decide if I can salvage my Marantz 60" CRT RPTV by cleaning out contaminated coolant versus pulling the trigger on the exact Samsung you decided on. Something tells me that my jump from 480p to 1080p would be HUGE!!


----------



## cynical2

Sonnie said:


> First observations...
> 
> Absolutely no problems with ambient lighting or even bright lighting for that matter, at least not for me. One thing I like is our old Toshy reflected light off the screen, the Sammy does not.
> 
> Off axis viewing at 45 degrees is fine... but any more than that I start to see issues. The edge seat on our couch/sofa is probably at 35 degrees and I wouldn't want to sit there for a movie. It's not unbearable, but about half the screen starts to dim.
> 
> Out of the box it was set on Dynamic, which while the wife seems to like it, is a bit much. Things are just way over exaggerated. I set it to Movie and Warm1 and all seems fairly well. I personally don't think it needs any color calibration, but I plan to check it as soon as I get a chance to connect a DVD player. Right now all of my observations are with Dish Networks SD and HD content.
> 
> I will say there appears to be some improvement on SD, but it is still what I consider lacking. SD on satellite has never looked that good to me. Some channels are better than others, but on a big screen, the flaws are more evident.
> 
> HD looks stunning in most instances. There is much more depth and clarity to the image on the Sammy over the old Toshy. Football games are awesome... even more 3-D like.
> 
> Blacks look fine to me, but I may not know what I'm looking at. They don't look washed out to me and shadow detail appears good.
> 
> On some HD programs I notice some fuzziness or graininess or something... I'm not really sure exactly what it would be called. It is not noticeable all the time, but occasionally it looks like a fuzzy or grainy motion outline around objects... the smaller the object the worse it appears. It's not what I call ghosting. I don't recall seeing this on the Toshy. The contrast may be set too high... maybe AVIA will tell me more on this.
> 
> The sound is horrible... about the worst I've experienced in a display. The Toshy is much better. I did just order a cheap receiver and speaker system, so hopefully that will no longer be an issue pretty soon.
> 
> This is definitely an improvement over the Toshy, but not what I would call leaps better... at least not yet. Some minor calibration may take it there. It takes up a whole lot less room, which is nice.


Sonnie, thanks for your first impressions. I look forward to hearing an update as you "break it in".

Jim


----------

